# Gai vs. Hashirama



## Krippy (Apr 27, 2014)

Location: VOTE
Distance: 1 Km
Mindset: IC, but to kill
Knowledge: Full for both

Conditions: Hashi starts in SM, Gai starts in Red gate and will die after using Night elephant and Night Gai or after 10 mins.

Go


----------



## Rocky (Apr 27, 2014)

Gai blitzes and turns Hashirama's brain into oatmeal with Sekizō.

There is a significant gap between the Top tiers and God Tiers, and Gai basically kicked God Tier Madara's ass for the duration of the 8th Gate. Shodai stands no chance.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 27, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Gai blitzes and turns Hashirama's brain into oatmeal with Sekizō.



It's still ultimately A draw, though.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 27, 2014)

At 1 KM Hashi sets up enough wood/ wood clones to defend against Gai/get soloed and ditract him. This should allow him to create enough Mokuton around himself to enable him to summon Shinsen, Gai has to use a considerable amount of energy to completely counter it's punches. Hashi meanwhile can continue gaining natural energy/ making mokuton. Hashi overwhelms a tired/dying Gai. Hashi Extreme Diff 6/10 times


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 27, 2014)

Gai rapestomps.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 27, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Gai blitzes and turns Hashirama's brain into oatmeal with Sekizō.
> 
> There is a significant gap between the Top tiers and God Tiers, and Gai basically kicked God Tier Madara's ass for the duration of the 8th Gate. Shodai stands no chance.



>1 kilometer blitz on a guy who can create a 15 km forest in a instant and hide until gai runs out of steam

:ignoramus


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 27, 2014)

Gai puts Ashura's face into his foot, then makes it disappear.

Distance won't help, Gai blasts through everything with E elephant and the smoke cloud of debris he created with Night Guy was several times the size of Hashirama's Buddha statue [1]


----------



## Cognitios (Apr 27, 2014)

Hashirama might be able to live through a night elephant, maybe.
Draw cuz they both die.


----------



## J★J♥ (Apr 27, 2014)

Hashirama pretends to be a tree, but Guy sees through his trick


----------



## Rocky (Apr 27, 2014)

Krippy said:


> >1 kilometer blitz on a guy who can create a 15 km forest in a instant and hide until gai runs out of steam
> 
> :ignoramus



Considering how many times faster Gai is than Hashirama..yes. :ignoramus

I don't even think Shodai is faster than Raikage. Gai was blitzing Jūbi Madara, who operates on a different level of speed than even Bijū Sage Naruto.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 27, 2014)

Guy moves from his place appearing right in front of hashirama and rip him to pieces with EE.

Hashirama durability only allows him to be beaten to a pulp by the bijuu scaling from madara. Gonna need more than that to avoid being eaten by the red beast.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 27, 2014)

At 1KM Hashi should be able to create multiple of these, but amplified by Nature chakra. Along with a couple layers of this, which survived a point blank 100% kurama TBB.. Also he reacted, ran, and summoned 5 Rashouman gates while a Bjuudama was coming at him, all this along with his Byakugou makes me think he takes. Clones can cast Pollen and genjutsu while Gai is fighting Mokuzords, and trying to dig into Hashirama. 

Gai's Evening Elephants are impressive, but It'll take Midnight Gai to bust through to Hashi IMO, and that is good for one use only, which , if Shinsensenju is summoned he will need it against.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 27, 2014)

Knowledge full for both? Hashirama bunshin feint and there goes Gai. He can also set up Kajukai Kōrin along the way but Gai also has knowledge on it so he might hold his breath.


----------



## RBL (Apr 27, 2014)

gai low-difficult.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Apr 27, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> At 1KM Hashi should be able to create multiple of these, but amplified by Nature chakra. Along with a couple layers of this, which survived a point blank 100% kurama TBB.. Also he reacted, ran, and summoned 5 Rashouman gates while a Bjuudama was coming at him, all this along with his Byakugou makes me think he takes. Clones can cast Pollen and genjutsu while Gai is fighting Mokuzords, and trying to dig into Hashirama.
> 
> Gai's Evening Elephants are impressive, but It'll take Midnight Gai to bust through to Hashi IMO, and that is good for one use only, which , if Shinsensenju is summoned he will need it against.



More or less agreed. If necessary, Hasharima will just feint out Gai so he never faces the real body while all of this is occurring. Juubidara basically sits around doing nothing and occasionally bothers to put up a defense and only attacks once he feels like he has a handle on his opponent. It's just like Madara has always been except briefly when he was was restored to a living, but non-Juubified state, after the Bijuu and Gaara beat him up some. Except now he is worse. Hasharima doesn't have Juubidara's abilities or reactions, but if he actually bothers to use his abilities right off the bat, he can outlast Gai.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 27, 2014)

you guys have to admit that at least by portrayal, Gai is on another level than Hashirama no?

sure based on feats Hashirama can put up a fight, but is possibly winning via feats enough to counterweight Gai being portrayed at Juubidara's level?


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 27, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> you guys have to admit that at least by portrayal, Gai is on another level than Hashirama no?



Hashirama has the portrayal of fighting an EMS user and a PS user at the same time similar to Juubito (albeit they were sage enhanced), so at this distance I can surely see Hashi making enough wood to survive, Hashi's regen, clones, gas, and genjutsu help him here alot as well.

But yeah if this fight started at 30M gai rapes low diff


----------



## Rocky (Apr 27, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Hashirama has the portrayal of fighting an EMS user and a PS user at the same time similar to Juubito (albeit they were sage enhanced).



Hashirama said himself that he was inferior to Mindless Jubito, who is weaker than the Jubito that Naruto & Sasuke fought. 

Red Gai > Rikudō Madara >> Rikudō Obito > Mindless Rikudō Obito > Hashirama.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 27, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Hashirama said himself that he was inferior to Mindless Jubito, who is weaker than the Jubito that Naruto & Sasuke fought.
> 
> Red Gai > Rikudō Madara >> Rikudō Obito > Mindless Rikudō Obito > Hashirama.



Distance nullifies things here. Hashi has knowledge, and the means to defend against Gai


----------



## Rocky (Apr 27, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Distance nullifies things here. Hashi has knowledge, and the means to defend against Gai



Only if the distance is large enough to actually compensate for the speed difference. There isn't anyway to decide for certain, but we know that like the distance, the speed gap is pretty freaking large.

I'm also not totally sold on Hashirama surviving against Gai for ten minutes by hiding, either.


----------



## savior2005 (Apr 27, 2014)

hashirama will die first. gai wins then dies


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2014)

Gai's foot splits Shodaime's buttcheeks in two half halves


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 27, 2014)

Bringer of Darkness + World of Trees=GG. Gai cant hit what he can't see and his body doesn't do well with poison. Not to mention True Thousand Hands would still smack Gai around. Gai speed is still trackable by top tiers  Though the dust he kicks up can be problematic. But Sage Mode plus sensing has shown to counter some of the fastest attacks.


----------



## Veracity (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah Hashirama definitely wins this with full knowledge and 1km distance. He simply sets up Bringer of Darkness + 35 wood Mokuton clones + Pollent tech and Gai is usless. He can't even see Hashirama and all Hashirama has to do is hit him once seeing how fragile he is.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 27, 2014)

Guy fodderstomps, low difficult. 

He basically destroyed madara, the same guy who has everything Hashirama has + his own power + Rinnegan + the Juubi. 

Hashirama does not stand a chance.


----------



## Jad (Apr 27, 2014)

1 Km is not saving Hashirama.

Usain bolt at his maximum speed can right like 9 seconds in 100 metres, and that's with him gaining momentum between starting and getting to his max. Roughly 100 seconds he can run 1 KM.

Gai  is many, many times faster then the top speed of a human (-_-). He get's infront of Hashirama and tells him he'll wait for him to finish. I like how the OP has tried to make the situation as favorable as possible for Hashirama.


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2014)

Gai was moving so fast he was warping the very air/space around him


----------



## Kyu (Apr 27, 2014)

Gai punts Hashi's skull into orbit.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 27, 2014)

Likes boss said:


> Yeah Hashirama definitely wins this with full knowledge and 1km distance. He simply sets up Bringer of Darkness + 35 wood Mokuton clones + Pollent tech and Gai is usless. He can't even see Hashirama and all Hashirama has to do is hit him once seeing how fragile he is.


I wouldn't be surprised if a single Evening Elephant blows away all those techs. Hashirama is on a lower level than Gai, a FAR lower level.


----------



## trance (Apr 28, 2014)

How is this even debatable? 

Gai blitzes and puts his foot so far up Hashirama's ass that he'll be coughing up his toes.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Apr 28, 2014)

Gai rapes anyone not named Naruto,Minato, or Madara (Minato has shown to have the reflexes to dodge 8 gate Gai).


----------



## Veracity (Apr 28, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if a single Evening Elephant blows away all those techs. Hashirama is on a lower level than Gai, a FAR lower level.



No. EE is a powerful tech but it's AoE is not that great. Especially considering Novice Madara can create forests that cover the entire battlefield. Gai used around 6 EE's and was Completely exhausted. Then used Night Moth and was done. 

I'm under the impression that Hashirama can catch Gai in his darkness Genjustu then just survive for 10 min( I mean Gai would have no idea where anything is, and would be attacked from all directions( and one attacks would basically kill him) or simply get him with the pollen tech.

Don't get my wrong, I don't in any way think that Hashirama> Gai. I already know that red Gai>>>>> Hashirama. But I think full knowledge and the distance hurts Gai worse, and the fact that Gai is extremely fragile also hurts him.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 28, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Considering how many times faster Gai is than Hashirama..yes. :ignoramus
> 
> I don't even think Shodai is faster than Raikage. Gai was blitzing Jūbi Madara, who operates on a different level of speed than even Bijū Sage Naruto.



You're obviously not aware of how large of a distance a kilometer is. :ignoramus



ueharakk said:


> you guys have to admit that at least by portrayal, Gai is on another level than Hashirama no?
> 
> sure based on feats Hashirama can put up a fight, but is possibly winning via feats enough to counterweight Gai being portrayed at Juubidara's level?



1. He wasnt portrayed at his level since he required help from his team + PIS.

2. With full knowledge Hashi wont confront him directly. 



Rocky said:


> Hashirama said himself that he was inferior to Mindless Jubito, who is weaker than the Jubito that Naruto & Sasuke fought.
> 
> Red Gai > Rikudō Madara >> Rikudō Obito > Mindless Rikudō Obito > Hashirama.



In taijutsu, sure.

Overall? Fuck no.



Jad said:


> 1 Km is not saving Hashirama.
> 
> Usain bolt at his maximum speed can right like 9 seconds in 100 metres, and that's with him gaining momentum between starting and getting to his max. Roughly 100 seconds he can run 1 KM.
> 
> Gai  is many, many times faster then the top speed of a human (-_-). He get's infront of Hashirama and tells him he'll wait for him to finish. I like how the OP has tried to make the situation as favorable as possible for Hashirama.



That argument rests on the fallacious assumption that a human can run a Kilometer at a continuous pace of 9 seconds per hundred metres. He's not blitzing unless he starts with night gai which he shouldn't. 

Shodai swaps with a clone, makes like a tree and leafs.

And lol at me "making this in shodai's favor" its called making a balanced thread


----------



## Rocky (Apr 28, 2014)

Krippy said:


> You're obviously not aware of how large of a distance a kilometer is. :ignoramus



Not large enough. 



> In taijutsu, sure.
> 
> Overall? Fuck no.



Gai was stronger than Madara, but he ran out of juice.

Most of that fight was rape in the first degree, especially at the end when he nearly snapped Madara in half. Hashirama isn't even on Rikudō Obito's level, let alone Rikudō Madara's.



> He wasnt portrayed at his level since he required help from his team + PIS.



The help from his team was to avoid being hit, but he was presumably hit later anyway. PIS is just an excuse.


----------



## Shanks (Apr 28, 2014)

With this distance, logically Hashirama should be able to create a few clones and hide else where until things are over.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hashi's only shot at victory is to use bringer of darkness, before gai croses that distance, and that's assuming he can use it from so far, he can try to time it when gai gets close but would likely get put on his ass before he makes the hand sign for it,  considering the fact that gai has full knowledge clones won't help, gai can just kick the air and use a over head at, to wipe out everything in the area and hashi isn't getting far from his clone before gai closes the distance.


gai wins 7/10 times even if this scenario favors hashi.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 28, 2014)

Krippy said:


> You're obviously not aware of how large of a distance a kilometer is. :ignoramus


*the distance between minato and kurama is much more than a kilometer**
the distance between the juubi and the shinobi alliance is much greater than a kilometer*
It only took naruto half a chapter to climb all the way to the top of the shinjuu which is* hundreds of kilometers tall.*
Bee's whirlwind cleared an area at least 4 kilometers in diameter, FRS crosses multiple kilometers in a second.  A kilometer is hardly any distance for speedsters, Gai crosses it in an instant when he's so fast that he can shunshin right into madara's face before the later can react.

Rather than making the starting distance enormous, you should just give hashirama 30 seconds of prep.



Krippy said:


> 1. He wasnt portrayed at his level since he required help from his team + PIS.


Sure he was.  With help from his team, he was ABOVE Madara's level.  Madara's statement about being excited by Gai portrays him on the same level.

PIS doesn't really exist in a portrayal only argument.



Krippy said:


> 2. With full knowledge Hashi wont confront him directly.


How Hashirama plans to fight Gai is a feats-wise argument, and thus you refer to the part of my post that evaluates this via feats.


----------



## Fluon (Apr 28, 2014)

Krippy said:


> >1 kilometer blitz on a guy who can create a 15 km forest in a instant and hide until gai runs out of steam
> 
> :ignoramus




Yeah, it's not like Gai made a huge hole in the God tree ...



This so much 




Dr. White said:


> At 1KM Hashi should be able to create multiple of these, but amplified by Nature chakra. Along with a couple layers of this, which survived a point blank 100% kurama TBB.. Also he reacted, ran, and summoned 5 Rashouman gates while a Bjuudama was coming at him, all this along with his Byakugou makes me think he takes. Clones can cast Pollen and genjutsu while Gai is fighting Mokuzords, and trying to dig into Hashirama.
> 
> Gai's Evening Elephants are impressive, but It'll take Midnight Gai to bust through to Hashi IMO, and that is good for one use only, which , if Shinsensenju is summoned he will need it against.




Hashi wood can absorb chakra, that's why he could do that


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 28, 2014)

Gai will win this.and no,if Gai is able to kill Hashi and then dies on his own that would mean Gai has won.


----------



## krolk88 (Apr 28, 2014)

I doubt juubidara got faster reflexes than when he was alive(he had rinne in both cases)and he was able to see gai movement..so technically hashi should be able to do that too with his senjutsu.Imo it depends on whether hashi can use bringer of darkness before gai gets to him..
It's either:

Gai wins neg difficulty
or
Hashi wins neg difficulty


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 28, 2014)

Gai should rape, he was fighting on par with Juudara, Juudara >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> (add 100 more lines) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Hashirama.

Juudara is to Hashirama what Hashirama is to part 1 Konohamaru. Gai wins.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Apr 28, 2014)

Gai stomps with a single kick. Gai almost killed Juudara and current Madara>Gai>post RT Madara>Edo Madara>Hashirama.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 28, 2014)

Juudara is stronger than Hashirama by so much several orders of magnitude that if funny.

Hinata would have a higher chance of defeating Pain than Hashirama doing a scratch to Juudara, Gai almost killed him.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 28, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Not large enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. Gai was stronger, faster, and had better taijutsu than Madara. But that wouldn't have mattered if his team didn't save him from the truth-seeker orbs and opened a hole in Madara's shield.



> The help from his team was to avoid being hit, but he was presumably hit later anyway. PIS is just an excuse.



He has no way to harm Juubito or Juudara once they turtle up behind the black substance. Unless you think he can kick through it :ignoramus



			
				ueharakk;50507600[B said:
			
		

> the distance between minato and kurama is much more than a kilometer[/B]*
> the distance between the juubi and the shinobi alliance is much greater than a kilometer*



Ok. Giant rampaging monsters are easy targets though. 



> It only took naruto half a chapter to climb all the way to the top of the shinjuu which is* hundreds of kilometers tall.*



There's no time frame for this, though.



> Bee's whirlwind cleared an area at least 4 kilometers in diameter, FRS crosses multiple kilometers in a second.  A kilometer is hardly any distance for speedsters, Gai crosses it in an instant when he's so fast that he can shunshin right into madara's face before the later can react.



And that FRS was reacted to by someone who is hardly faster than Hashirama if at all.



> Rather than making the starting distance enormous, you should just give hashirama 30 seconds of prep.


Hashirama needs one seal to use bringer of darkness. 30 seconds of prep is a low-diff win. 

Madara had enough time to monologue before Night Gai was executed at a much closer distance.



> Sure he was.  With help from his team, he was ABOVE Madara's level.  Madara's statement about being excited by Gai portrays him on the same level.



No, he needed help just to touch Madara. Unless he has a way to bypass the black goo that I missed?



> How Hashirama plans to fight Gai is a feats-wise argument, and thus you refer to the part of my post that evaluates this via feats.



Bringer of darkness gg :ignoramus


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2014)

krippy always with the unpopular and dumb opinion


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 28, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Ok. Giant rampaging monsters are easy targets though.


The point wasn't the target, but the distance that minato is able to travel.



Krippy said:


> There's no time frame for this, though.


sure there is.  Upper limit is the length of time it took Minato, Kakashi and Obito to have their conversation.




Krippy said:


> And that FRS was reacted to by someone who is hardly faster than Hashirama if at all.


exactly, so can you now see how easily people who aren't even faster than Hashirama can cover 1km?



Krippy said:


> Hashirama needs one seal to use bringer of darkness. 30 seconds of prep is a low-diff win.


Range of bringer of darkness?  Does it work on someone who has such immense chakra flow as an 8th gated user?  



Krippy said:


> Madara had enough time to monologue before Night Gai was executed at a much closer distance.


He did his monologue before Gai moved.  Plus unless you want to argue that Minato and BM Naruto can move faster than Night Gai's speed, it has nothing to do with falsifying the other speed feats.




Krippy said:


> No, he needed help just to touch Madara. Unless he has a way to bypass the black goo that I missed?


Sure he needed help to touch madara.  But that doesn't mean he wasn't on madara's level.  He was still capable of making madara cough up blood on his own while Madara couldn't damage Gai.  Sure, Madara would eventually win since Gai would eventually die, however that just means madara > Gai, not that Madara > 8th gated Gai.



Krippy said:


> Bringer of darkness gg :ignoramus


8th gate level Kai > bringer of darkness.
Gai and Hashirama aren't fighting in an arena the size of a roof.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 28, 2014)

Hashirama's only chance of winning this is by outlasting Gai or tricking him with clones the same way he did with Madara in their final fight at VotE. If he can't do that, he's done for. Every single jutsu he has can be avoided and Gai can pretty much run straight where he is and punch him in the face hard enough to send him flying.

1 km is a big distance and something to keep in mind. Sure, Gai is incredibly fast, but Hashirama is no slowpoke either and I have hard time believing he can't create a clone in the time Gai will take to reach where he is. Of course, another thing is that the clone hides in time and doesn't get oblirated by Gai's attacks.


----------



## Joakim3 (Apr 28, 2014)

I want to say Hashirama can win due to the circumstances but my gut still would go with Gai

If Hashirama doesn't clone troll the instant the fight starts... Gai turns him into red mist half a second into the fucking fight, and even then.. Gai is so fast that any clone attack is insta one shotted and really can't defend itself


----------



## Ghost (Apr 29, 2014)

Elite Uchiha said:


> Gai rapes anyone not named Naruto,*Minato*, or Madara *(Minato has shown to have the reflexes to dodge 8 gate Gai)*.



HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA

this is fucking gold. minato fans keeping it real.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Trojan (Apr 29, 2014)

Kyu said:


>



You don't have to be so harsh on the poor guy.
the truth always hurts tho.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Apr 29, 2014)

Didn't gated Lee throw minato's Kunai tho


----------



## Trojan (Apr 29, 2014)

That does not have to do with FTG's speed though. 
not to mention Minato is armless currently, so of course he couldn't do it himself. @.@


----------



## SSMG (Apr 29, 2014)

Hashirama gets owned by seventh gate guy. his speed power and reflezes are on a different level and he could destroy the biddha statue with an AT.


----------



## SSMG (Apr 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> That does not have to do with FTG's speed though.
> not to mention Minato is armless currently, so of course he couldn't do it himself. @.@



Lets look at their comparable feats shall we?  minato in sm used hiriashin on madara and was reacted to and countered instantly. keep in mind that sm gives him better reflexes than his base. 

seventh gate guy against the same opponent was reacted to instantly by madara but madara was unable to.counter him. this is the only direct feat we have between the two.

the feat you guys are showing gives us no indication as to just how much guy moved from minatos initial warp to when he warped away. but we do know some distance was covered seeing as guy is closer to the frame in the second shot than where he was in the first. So just because minato warped to guy(who wasnt concerned with the incoming attack at all) in between his movements doesnt mean Minato is faster than Guy.


----------



## Brooks (Apr 29, 2014)

SSMG said:


> *Hashirama gets owned by seventh gate guy.* his speed power and reflezes are on a different level and he could destroy the biddha statue with an AT.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 29, 2014)

SSMG said:


> Lets look at their comparable feats shall we?  minato in sm used hiriashin on madara and was reacted to and countered instantly. keep in mind that sm gives him better reflexes than his base.
> 
> seventh gate guy against the same opponent was reacted to instantly by madara but madara was unable to.counter him. this is the only direct feat we have between the two.
> 
> the feat you guys are showing gives us no indication as to just how much guy moved from minatos initial warp to when he warped away. but we do know some distance was covered seeing as guy is closer to the frame in the second shot than where he was in the first. So just because minato warped to guy(who wasnt concerned with the incoming attack at all) in between his movements doesnt mean Minato is faster than Guy.




1- Why would we see their feats against madara, when we do have a direct feat for them against each other? 

2- No, madara attacked Minato, but or plot reason he just jump back word and countered the AT, instead of attacking Guy directly. 

3- Yes it does. Also, Gui needs to cover a distance, Minato does not. And to make it clear to you

If Minato has a seal on the other universe, and both him and guy started from konoha, who will arrive first? 
(Assuming Gai has unlimited time with his 8th gate, and can breath in the space
and of course he can fly, so that's that)


----------



## SSMG (Apr 29, 2014)

1.We have a feat of guy attacking minato? or minato attacking guy? really when?

2.incorrect. minato attacked madara and madara reacted before.minatos attack could connect. minato had a rasengan prepped before he warped and he had gaara ut the tag roght at madara feet for his attack. madar still countered minato yet he couldnt counter seventh gate guy. blocking does not equal countering....

3. Incorrect again..
You do realize teleporters cover a distance too right? the reason their speed is instant is because the time is 0. which doesnt matter because teleporters have been beten by speedster before in fiction.

and what does that last bit have to do with their attacking and reaction speeds?


----------



## egressmadara (Apr 29, 2014)

Guy splits Hashirama's little _wood._


----------



## Veracity (Apr 29, 2014)

Who said 7th gate Gai owns Hashirama ? That funny lol.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 29, 2014)

SSMG said:


> *he could destroy the biddha statue with an AT.*


what do you base that claim on?


----------



## Kai (Apr 29, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> 8th gate level Kai > bringer of darkness.


I approve of this message


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 29, 2014)

Is there manga evidence that provides for high level chakra neing justified in breaking genjutsu? Kisame was a psuedo Bjuu but pretty sure Kurenai caught him slippin in pt. 1.

It isn't about level it's about control (genjutsu users, medics, sensors)


----------



## Krippy (Apr 29, 2014)

8th gate Kai 

The pain of the 8th gate should break him out regardless.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 29, 2014)

IIRC Hiruzen was being slashed and stabbed by the kages during the genjutsu. I believe the databook called it inescapable.


----------



## Krippy (Apr 29, 2014)

The World said:


> krippy always with the unpopular and dumb opinion




Oh, because 20 random posters decided to ignore the OP and post "Gai rapes GG"?

You see these?



Jagger said:


> Hashirama's only chance of winning this is by outlasting Gai or tricking him with clones the same way he did with Madara in their final fight at VotE. If he can't do that, he's done for. Every single jutsu he has can be avoided and Gai can pretty much run straight where he is and punch him in the face hard enough to send him flying.
> 
> 1 km is a big distance and something to keep in mind. Sure, Gai is incredibly fast, but Hashirama is no slowpoke either and I have hard time believing he can't create a clone in the time Gai will take to reach where he is. Of course, another thing is that the clone hides in time and doesn't get oblirated by Gai's attacks.





Joakim3 said:


> I want to say Hashirama can win due to the circumstances but my gut still would go with Gai
> 
> If Hashirama doesn't clone troll the instant the fight starts... Gai turns him into red mist half a second into the fucking fight, and even then.. Gai is so fast that any clone attack is insta one shotted and really can't defend itself




These are called quality posts. You should try them sometime.

This fight comes down to whether or not you think Hashi can weave a seal and hide before he gets his spine ripped out.




SSMG said:


> Hashirama gets owned by seventh gate guy. his speed power and reflezes are on a different level and he could destroy the biddha statue with an AT.



Stop posting please. 



ueharakk said:


> The point wasn't the target, but the distance that minato is able to travel.



Yeah, I know. I'm not sure how you can guage a distance and time from that scan though.



> sure there is.  Upper limit is the length of time it took Minato, Kakashi and Obito to have their conversation.



Okay. Which is what exactly?



> exactly, so can you now see how easily people who aren't even faster than Hashirama can cover 1km?



Yup. I also see how people who aren't even faster than Hashirama can react to something moving at that speed.



> Range of bringer of darkness?  Does it work on someone who has such immense chakra flow as an 8th gated user?



Dunno. Senjutsu powered genjutsu is no joke. Cant prove anything either way.




> He did his monologue before Gai moved.  Plus unless you want to argue that Minato and BM Naruto can move faster than Night Gai's speed, it has nothing to do with falsifying the other speed feats.



Which shows it needs some prep. I understand that Hashi wont be able to react to it. He can however do something before he starts moving.



> Sure he needed help to touch madara.  But that doesn't mean he wasn't on madara's level.  He was still capable of making madara cough up blood on his own while Madara couldn't damage Gai.  Sure, Madara would eventually win since Gai would eventually die, however that just means madara > Gai, not that Madara > 8th gated Gai.



Madara would have damaged Gai if not for his team though.


----------



## Jad (Apr 29, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> IIRC Hiruzen was being slashed and stabbed by the kages during the genjutsu. I believe the databook called it *inescapable*.



Guess he should have used it at the start of his match with Madara 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Databook says Gai's arm speed is as fast as lightning


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 29, 2014)

Jad said:


> Guess he should have used it at the start of his match with Madara
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Madara has the sharingan so he can see through all genjutsu bro, inescapable to the masses, hence why even a Kage with a 5 rating in genjutsu and two shadow clones couldn't do anything.

It may be hyperbole but Gai's arms do move fast bro like much faster than bullets, or of Rail guns brah. (turning air into fire, Tiger Blast, Air canon, etc)


----------



## Veracity (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah there is nothing Gai can against bringer of darkness. Simply being in the 8th gate doesn't add anything In his Genjustu breaking skill.

Roop top level Genjustu from 5% Hashirama suddenly becomes battlefield level to a serious Hashirama. The Justu also can be casted simultaneously between wood Bunshin.

This isn't to say once the Genjustu comes into play that Gai is dead, rather he has nothing in his arsenal to stop himself from being blinded.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 30, 2014)

Well, Juudara said that as TAIJUTSU is concerned he never faced such a powerful opponent. If Gai is more powerful than Hashi then why would Juudara only refer to taijutsu and not overall power as a shinobi. Shouldn't he say, "You, are the most powerful foe I ever faced" instead of "You are the most powerful taijutsu user I ever faced"?

That said portrayal wise Gai should win handily as he put plenty of pressure on a Madara that was quite stronger than the one Hashi fought.

Feat wise Hashi with Shinsenju unleashed such destruction that even Gai's Night Gai isn't as great destruction wise.

If Hashi unleashes Shinsenju and then creates and forest and hides in it while making Gai busy with Shinsenju then Gai might run out of time and die before he can find Hashi. The question is would it be in character for Hashi to play such tactics? He can use deception though as he did with his bunshin fein strategy against Madara and he most likely knows the hype of the 8th Gate. And there is the Bringer of Darkness that even Hiruzen who has a 5 in Genjutsu was unable to dispell. Fighting blind while an entire forest goes up against him and not knowing where Hashi is hiding would make it really hard for Gai to bypass.

That said either of 8th Gai techniques landing on Hashi means certain death for the latter.

IMO it could go either way.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Apr 30, 2014)

The winner of this match is.....
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## tkpirate (Apr 30, 2014)

Hussain said:


> 1- Why would we see their feats against madara, when we do have a direct feat for them against each other?



that was just PIS.


----------



## Fluon (May 2, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> what do you base that claim on?





That would be shit against real taijutsu and not little sissy madara's weak ninjutsu.

Look at hiruzen obliterating the god tree with taijutsu.


----------



## CurlyHat (May 2, 2014)

The Distance and Gai starting in the 8th gate is gonna be his downfall. Hashi has the reserves to make clones, a bigass forest and hide like a little pussy untill the gate kills Gai. If Gai starts in 7th gate thou he has a really good chance at finding Hashi, activating the 8th gate and ripping his head off... Buttt in the current scenario, Hashirama wins via being a little bitch.


----------



## Bonly (May 2, 2014)

Full knowledge for Hashi? Hashi runs away at the start of the match to try and prevent the rape by possible reverse summoning or the more likely route is that he gets hit by a kick moving 300KM/H thus shattering 70+ bones in his body. Then he gets raped.


----------



## ueharakk (May 2, 2014)

Fluon said:


> That would be shit against real taijutsu and not little sissy madara's weak ninjutsu.


So let me get it in writing.  You believe that AT would destroy Hashirama's shinsuusenjuu?



Fluon said:


> Look at hiruzen obliterating the god tree with taijutsu.



Hiruzen obliterated a tiny branch of the shinjuu with his enma staff.  Does obliterating a tiny branch = obliterating a 100+ kilometer tall tree?


----------



## T-Bag (May 2, 2014)

is this a fan writing the outcome, or kishimoto?


----------



## Ashi (May 2, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Juudara is stronger than Hashirama by so much several orders of magnitude that if funny.
> 
> Hinata would have a higher chance of defeating Pain than Hashirama doing a scratch to Juudara, Gai almost killed him.



Hashirama isn't a BUNCH more weaker than ten tails Madara


But he's fodder to him still


----------

